# reverse lights wiring



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi guys 

What Im trying to do it put in 2 led spot light for added backing up light. What i want to do is have them turn on when put into reverse but also have a switch i can use to turn them on when not in reverse. Just need to know what relay I need and if it even can be done.

I was also thinking of just taping into the wiring harness and adding a wire that goes to the spot lights and another wire that goes to a switch that I could turn on and supply power to the light when not in reverse (I know it will light the revers light also) but is it ok to do that?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

fordtruck661;1512554 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What Im trying to do it put in 2 led spot light for added backing up light. What i want to do is have them turn on when put into reverse but also have a switch i can use to turn them on when not in reverse. Just need to know what relay I need and if it even can be done.
> 
> I was also thinking of just taping into the wiring harness and adding a wire that goes to the spot lights and another wire that goes to a switch that I could turn on and supply power to the light when not in reverse (I know it will light the revers light also) but is it ok to do that?


You will need a 3 way switch. On always/off/on in reverse.

I have this set up on mine and really like it a lot. I did not wire it though Wicked Warnings did.

I believe there is a thread either on the site or within the "Strobe" forum. Do a search the thread I am thinking of has a diagram including all relays needed and what wires where.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

REAPER;1512655 said:


> You will need a 3 way switch. On always/off/on in reverse.
> 
> I have this set up on mine and really like it a lot. I did not wire it though Wicked Warnings did.
> 
> I believe there is a thread either on the site or within the "Strobe" forum. Do a search the thread I am thinking of has a diagram including all relays needed and what wires where.


Yeah I remember reading it somewhere but cant find it.......if anyone has the link that would be great.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed in case someone lists the wiring diagram.. I already have the led's on the bumper, it be great to be able to turn them on and leave them on when salting.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Here ya go. You will need a SPDT switch. Sorry for the giant picture.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is how I did mine...there are others. I tried to make my info as detailed as possible. Good luck. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117556


----------

